

iPad bug interfering with Princeton's network - allyt
http://helpdesk.princeton.edu/outages/view.plx?ID=3095

======
tlrobinson
Heh, sounds familiar: [http://www.networkworld.com/news/2007/071607-duke-
iphone.htm...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2007/071607-duke-iphone.html)

~~~
spicyj
But then again, it wasn't Apple's fault…

[http://www.networkworld.com/news/2007/072007-cisco-iphone-
du...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2007/072007-cisco-iphone-duke-network-
problem.html)

------
zephjc
"Have you tried turning it off and on again?"

------
spudlyo
It's interesting that there are enough of the devices on campus to actually
cause problems.

~~~
romland
One misbehaving iPad is enough to piss two people off.

------
samratjp
This is hilarious:

"Until a fix is provided by Apple, OIT recommends not connecting your iPad
device to the campus network as it is likely it will malfunction."

~~~
gry
I find this funny too. Just as technical, only more jargon.

"These devices are continuing to use an IP address they have been leased well
beyond the time they should. (In technical terms, the device's DHCP client
software stops renewing its lease, but the device keeps using the IP address
after the DHCP lease expires. This is not a WiFi issue.)"

~~~
ghshephard
Why do you find this funny? It's a concise, relatively jargon free, precise
description of the problem. If it's true, it's also a pretty blatant bug -
it's one thing not to release your DHCP lease. It's another thing entirely _to
continue communicating with an IP address from an expired lease_.

The only possible excuse (for the network stack developers) is that your
parent operating system suspended, and that you weren't able to track how much
time had passed - but, iPads (in my limited experience) are pretty good at
tracking time.

~~~
sumeeta
iPad (that is, iPhone OS) could be better at setting the time. I was
completely unaware I had to do that until I tried using the App Store. I
wasn't prompted to enter the time when I first started the device, the time
didn't synchronize with iTunes and there doesn't seem to be support for
synchronizing with Internet time servers.

Maybe they overlooked this because iPhone gets the time from mobile networks?

------
troystribling
I have noticed this in my home wifi network. Also, I get frequent disconnects
on my Sprint Overdrive hotspot.

------
drivebyacct
My Macbook Pro crashes my router at home every hour or so when I'm using OS X.
Using Ubuntu or Windows causes no problems. It's not related to the number of
devices, there are many laptops that come and go.

Anyway, I wouldn't be surprised to find out it's a long embedded bug.

~~~
tvon
Wow, that would drive me nuts.

